# You Might Wanna Stay Away From This



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is funny...

Glad she is someones DW...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey - that's my license plate!!!! 

(just kidding!)


----------

